
Twitter Adds Places To Its Geo-Tweets, Just Don’t Call It A Check-In - faramarz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/14/twitter-places-geo-tweets/
======
faramarz
If Foursquare or Gowalla want to stay on top of this game, they need to start
partnering with pubs/restaurants or high-traffic franchises and start pushing
event notifications to their users, rather then wait for them to check-in.

The user still does their usual check-in wherever.. but if they’re in close
proximity to Pub XYZ who has wings on special, an amber alert of sorts would
start beaming on their device to let them know of the special.

Therefore entice more check-in and revenue opportunity.

I’ve had this idea in my head for a while.

~~~
akl
FourSquare currently does this - they've been partnering with restaurants for
some time:

<http://foursquare.com/businesses/> (large list of businesses and some info on
the program)

If you check in near a special, it'll tell you - also, if you check in near
where your friend has left a 'tip', it will tell you as well.

I don't know if Gowalla has any similar functionality.

------
benofsky
I think this may be the beginning of the end of Foursquare and Gowalla,
they're now fairly redundant. I wouldn't be surprised if Facebook doesn't
start doing geo-location soon too.

~~~
seiji
There's also a game and social validation aspect to those services. They
aren't quite dead yet.

------
bobwaycott
This only further proves the volatility and risk inherent in trying to build a
business and/or a service on top of someone else's bigger business and/or
service.

